# Boot von Lan



## tk03 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem, und zwar ich hab mir auf mein Fest Pc Freenas Installiert und soweit eingerichtet das ich mit mein Laptop problemlos über Netzwerk drauf zugreifen kann, aber wenn ich jetz neustarte und über Netzwerk Booten möchte findet er keine Verbindung und lädt Windows 7. Woran liegt das? Mgf Tom


----------



## sheel (10. Juni 2010)

Wo liegt das Problem?
Beim neu booten soll Windows doch laden...und das dein Programm in der Zeitspanne nicht erreichbar ist, soll ja auch so sein.


----------



## tk03 (10. Juni 2010)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort

Also naja ich will vom mein Server (also mein Fest PC jetz booten) was er aber nicht macht. Wenn ich über Windows 7 über Netzwerk auf Server zugreif geht alles bestens nur Booten direkt vom Server geht nicht (also ich hab im Bios die Boot reinfolge so geändert das er vom Netzwerk als 1 Booten soll). Ich hatte vor mir mein Betriebssystem auf dem Server zu speichern und halt wenn mal was ist das ich vom Netzwerk aus vom Server Booten kann um das Betriebssytem dann zu Installieren.


----------



## Angerfist293 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich hab das gleiche Problem, ich habe bei Google schon mal gesucht und bin auf diese Anleitung gekommen, http://www.tecchannel.de/netzwerk/management/402315/booten_via_netzwerk/
aber allerdings hat diese Anleitung mich nicht weiter gebracht.  Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------

